# Broadcom card won't connect to my wireless network



## jurassicbond (Jan 5, 2009)

I have an HP dv5020us laptop a Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN card. I recently brought a wireless router and tried to set up a wireless connection in my apartment. However, my laptop can't even pick up the network even though I have gotten my Nintendo Wii to connect through it. I have tried updating my wireless card driver from the HP site and have updated my router, but it still doesn't work. This isn't the only network I've had trouble picking up either. My laptop also can't pick up my college's network. 

I've already got Windows Zero Configuration set to start, before anyone recommends that. Under connection properties I've checked the box allowing Windows to configure the settings. And I've tried this with both my firewall and virus protection turned off. Is there anything I might be missing?


----------



## Richu (Jan 5, 2009)

is it on? the wireless i mean...


----------



## Richu (Jan 5, 2009)

oh give a bit more information as to what "can't pick up" and "problems" are... these things are often necessary to establish what the problem is...

Windows has some very niggly settings that occasionally mean a checkbox is all you need to get it working..


----------



## jurassicbond (Jan 5, 2009)

The problem is that I have a wireless network I just set up. My Nintendo Wii can see it just fine and connect to the internet, but my laptop can't even see it at all. When I search for a wireless connection it says nothing is there.


----------



## jurassicbond (Jan 5, 2009)

OK. I just saw a little wireless button on my laptop that I pressed and that seemed to get it working. Can't believe I didn't see that before.

However, now there's another minor problem. I'm connected to the internet, but my computer says I'm not. Right now I'm posting this through my wireless connection, but my computer says that I'm not connected.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The "not connected" indication is the wired connection that is indeed "not connected". :smile:


----------



## jurassicbond (Jan 5, 2009)

Except it appeared even when I was connected to the internet. Although my connection did get dropped shortly after that. I think I'm just going to say **** it and get a long ethernet cord so that I can put my laptop in my room.


----------



## jurassicbond (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright. I finally got it connected. Using WEP security gave me a crappy connection for some reason, but I managed to change my router to WPA and that's working just fine. The fact that I bought the router in China made this a lot harder than it normally would of been due to lack of English, but at least I finally got it done.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

WPA is a better choice anyway. :smile:


----------

